# Yum Or Yuck?



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

Mainly in reference to food but, you can yum or yuck people,places,things,etc.  

PIZZA! yum


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2009)

YUM for Pizzaria style Pizza :eat2: :eat1: 

YUCK for Pizza Chain places (Like Dominoes, Pizza Hut, Papa John's) will only eat there if it's a last resort.


----------



## Risible (Jul 1, 2009)

_*pokes Tony in his muscly side*_ Um, what's your yum or yuck proposition, sir? How are we supposed ta yum or yuck you?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2009)

Risible said:


> _*pokes Tony in his muscly side*_ Um, what's your yum or yuck proposition, sir? How are we supposed ta yum or yuck you?



Shows up at your doorstep with Pizzaria style Pizza from Zachary's Chicago Pizza ..but what the heck was I thinking :doh:

My Yum Proposal: Giving a wonderful foot and back massage (have to put all that time in the gym for some productive use)...

My Yuck Proposal: Going to a seafood resturant and enjoying an order of Raw Oysters on the Half Shell garnishes provided(hot sauce,cocktail sauce, lemon wedges, oysters crackers) & of course a frosty mug of beer.


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2009)

Yum to pickle juice 
Yuck to Asparagus


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Yum to pickle juice
> Yuck to Asparagus



yum to asparagus cooked on the grill!!
YUM to pickles
YUCK to sardines


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry everyone, I guess I wasn't as clear as I could've been, ya'll pretty much are on the right track but when I said pizza, then the next poster either says yum or yuck then they say pineapple or something and then the next poster says yum or yuck to that. 

But, actually which ever way you guys want to do it is cool. 

yum @ pickles

cheesecake


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Sorry everyone, I guess I wasn't as clear as I could've been, ya'll pretty much are on the right track but when I said pizza, then the next poster either says yum or yuck then they say pineapple or something and then the next poster says yum or yuck to that.
> 
> But, actually which ever way you guys want to do it is cool.
> 
> ...



ok Cheesecake fucking YUM

bologna


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 1, 2009)

yum, but, only if it's fried up. (We poor folk have to eat!)

Sloppy Joe's


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 1, 2009)

Sloppy Joes (YUM)

Eclairs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Sloppy Joes (YUM)
> 
> Eclairs



eclairs YUM

tamales


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2009)

Yuck!

Oreos.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 1, 2009)

oreo's YUM

pickles


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Pickles - Yum (but ONLY dill pickles, sweet pickles are Yuck. Ooops, I guess I yummed and yucked on the same thing. Doh!)

Ok, here's one for y'all:

capers


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2009)

ok, and this isn't on the foodee board because....?

oh wait. Capers - yum, in context.

Black olives.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 2, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, and this isn't on the foodee board because....?
> 
> oh wait. Capers - yum, in context.
> 
> Black olives.



Yum!

Taco Bell


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 2, 2009)

YUM, YUM, YUM AND YUM! Taco Bell is wassup.

smokers cough lol


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

smokers cough--- ewww YUK!! lol

mashed potatoes with country gravy (YUMMM!)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 2, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> smokers cough--- ewww YUK!! lol
> 
> mashed potatoes with country gravy (YUMMM!)



yummmmmmmm!

Corn on the cob


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

corn on the cob- yum! (until it gets in your teeth, which is inevitable)

homemade mac and cheese with the crunchiness on top


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 2, 2009)

oh fuck me yes, yum!

Krispy Kreme donuts.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 2, 2009)

I HAD TO STEAL THAT ONE YESSSSSSSSS SO YUMMMMM!!!!!!

avocado


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Avacado - YUM!

head cheese


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 2, 2009)

*YUCK*

Stilton Cheese (Wonderful Layers of Cheddar and Blue Cheese)


----------



## Hathor (Jul 2, 2009)

YUCK @ Stilton Cheese (Wonderful Layers of Cheddar and Blue Cheese)

I like both cheeses, but layered like that makes it look nasty. 

How about some *Nutella*?


----------



## PrncssNicole (Jul 2, 2009)

nutella, sorry total yuck
*sushi-spicy tuna roll*


----------



## Hathor (Jul 2, 2009)

Yuck...I don't eat any type of meat raw. 

LaChoy Noodles?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 2, 2009)

I've actually never had LaChoy noddles so the jury is still out

and I know its not my yuck or yum but Nutella OMFG I think just had a food orgasm :eat2: MAJOR yum! If you like Nutella try them in crepes's with a little bit of powdered sugar and whipped cream on top OMFG sooo good!

Haha sorry...this thread is making me SO hungry....and its 3 in the morning....not good lol

Anyway... fried rice


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Fried Rice - Yum (only from a good restaurant!)

Dim Sum


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2009)

Yuck - I don't eat beef, pork or poultry, and in my experience there's a lot of Dim Sum dishes I can't enjoy because they contain those ingredients.

Tofu dishes?


----------



## Deven (Jul 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yuck - I don't eat beef, pork or poultry, and in my experience there's a lot of Dim Sum dishes I can't enjoy because they contain those ingredients.
> 
> Tofu dishes?



Depending on the way its done, Tofu is YUM.

Tuna Helper


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yuck, anything having to do with tuna.

Corn nuts.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

corn nuts,... YUCk 

twice baked potato


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2009)

Twice baked potato YUM

Pretzels


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 2, 2009)

Yum (especially if they are the big fluffy kind that you dip in mustard :eat2


oatmeal creme pies.


----------



## Esther (Jul 2, 2009)

YUM. I love nearly all oatmeal-based treats!


Lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> YUM. I love nearly all oatmeal-based treats!
> 
> 
> Lemon meringue pie?



Total TOTAL YUM if done correctly.

Gwumpkies - Old World Polish style, which means NOT tomato sauces!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2009)

Rojodi said:


> Total TOTAL YUM if done correctly.
> 
> Gwumpkies - Old World Polish style, which means NOT tomato sauces!



YUCK

LIVER?


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2009)

Liver?

YUCK!

How about Calamari?


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 3, 2009)

Liver - Oh DEFINITELY YUCK! I used to have a roommate who liked top cook liver. The smell was so overpowering that I'd have to leave the house.

Spanakopita


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Liver?
> 
> YUCK!
> 
> How about Calamari?


 YUCK



steve-aka said:


> Liver - Oh DEFINITELY YUCK! I used to have a roommate who liked top cook liver. The smell was so overpowering that I'd have to leave the house.
> 
> Spanakopita


Hmmm sounds Like *"Spanky"* :wubu:covered in gravy on pita bread!! YUM

For real.. what is Spanakopita??


----------



## Fairia (Jul 3, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanakopita

Sounds like Yum! 

Peanut butter sandwiches with banana slices on soft bread?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 3, 2009)

YUM!! :eat2:

Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 3, 2009)

YUM

Gelato


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 3, 2009)

Gelato - OMG YUM!

Homemade Paella


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Homemade Paella!! YUM Only home made!

stuffed shells


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 3, 2009)

stuffed shells, yum! :eat1:

eggplant parm?


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 3, 2009)

YUM!

Coconut rum and pineapple juice.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 3, 2009)

Coconut rum and pineapple juice. - hell to the YUM!

Warm peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Coconut rum and pineapple juice. - hell to the YUM!
> 
> Warm peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


OMFG YESSSSSSSSSSss yum!!!

fresh baked apple pie with fresh whipped cream


----------



## Esther (Jul 3, 2009)

YUM. Frig. Apple pie is one of my favourites.

How about warm, fresh, homemade rice pudding/porridge/whatever your family calls it?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Esther said:


> YUM. Frig. Apple pie is one of my favourites.
> 
> How about warm, fresh, homemade rice pudding/porridge/whatever your family calls it?



YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


pineapple upside down cake


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 3, 2009)

Yuck (I don't like pineapple in any sort of baked good)

Eduardo Verástegui :eat2:
(Observe)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Yuck
> 
> Eduardo Verástegui
> (Observe)



I will say YUCK to him too much of a pretty boy!!

cocktail shrimp


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2009)

Yum.

Catfish.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Yum.
> 
> Catfish.



YUCK too scary for me LOL

NY Pizza!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

YUM ( real stuff only  no f- pizza chains )

Beer


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM ( real stuff only  no f- pizza chains )
> 
> Beer



exactly!!!!! I miss NY Pizza!! will u bring me some for the NJ BASH??!! pLEASE


BEER YUCKY


VODKA


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

*YUM*
(will see what I can do about the bringing a Pie-luckily there are plenty of great places in Jersey)


Gazpacho


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *YUM*
> (will see what I can do about the bringing a Pie-luckily there are plenty of great places in Jersey)
> 
> 
> Gazpacho



yum!!


chilly dogs


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

*YUM*

(but I usually have them topped with just SaurKraut and Mustard. As for the Brands: Sabretts, Hebrew National , SHofar) Not a fan of Tofu -Chicken or Turkey Dogs. Sorry 


Oysters


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *YUM*
> 
> (but I usually have them topped with just SaurKraut and Mustard. As for the Brands: Sabretts, Hebrew National , SHofar) Not a fan of Tofu -Chicken or Turkey Dogs. Sorry
> 
> ...



no sabretts here in az Tony!! sorry lol

yuck oysters!

Chicken soft shell taco


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yum! I'm a little picky with Mexican food, but chicken softshell tacos and chicken quesadilla's are my fav! 

Penne ala vodka


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 4, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Yum! I'm a little picky with Mexican food, but chicken softshell tacos and chicken quesadilla's are my fav!
> 
> Penne ala vodka



yuk :doh:

margaritas


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> yuk :doh:
> 
> margaritas



YUM! :eat1:

FRESH BREWED COFFEE


----------



## mel (Jul 4, 2009)

Yuck Coffee
YUM sweet tea


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

sweet tea YUM

biscuits and sausage gravy


----------



## Diego (Jul 4, 2009)

Together then? Yuck!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

Diego said:


> Together then? Yuck!



yuck,... lol not for me!

twinkies


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Twinkies....stereotypical fat food, but....definite yum for me! :eat2:

french toast


----------



## mel (Jul 4, 2009)

french toast YUM 

Klondike Bars


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

YUM 

Banana Creme Pie


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2009)

Banana Cream Pie---YUM

Sherbet?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

YUM

Pecan Pie


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

pecan pie,... ehhh ok YUM


fresh fruit torte'


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 4, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> pecan pie,... ehhh ok YUM
> 
> 
> fresh fruit torte'



Yum!

Pineapple


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 4, 2009)

Yuck - not a pineapple kinda guy

Pesto


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 4, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Yuck - not a pineapple kinda guy
> 
> Pesto



Yum

This smiley :bow:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww he's cute! I say yum! 

Flan


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 4, 2009)

YUM (Hell Yeah)

Cupcakes (with Buttercreme Icing)


----------



## Esther (Jul 4, 2009)

YUM. Any cupcake is good in my books!

Soy ice cream?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 4, 2009)

Esther said:


> YUM. Any cupcake is good in my books!
> 
> Soy ice cream?



Yuck.. anything made with soy milk is a no for me.

Triscuits?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2009)

Yum 

Strawberries


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

Yum to strawberries

Celery


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yum when dipped in something....like ranch dressing! 

lamb


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 5, 2009)

Yum! I had lamb for breakfast actually hehe, it was last nights leftovers!

Sushi?


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sushi is a definite YUM for me! One of my favorite foods!

Guacamole


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

Guac - YUM! Just had some excellent guac made by my wife tonight!

Licorice


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 5, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Guac - YUM! Just had some excellent guac made by my wife tonight!
> 
> Licorice



Yum to red, yuck to black.

Fried chicken


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yum to red, yuck to black.
> 
> Fried chicken



YUM!!!!

Flip Flops


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2009)

*Yum *

I wonder if you meant the Flip Flop Cake or sandals.








*Corn Dogs*


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

Corn Dogs - Yuck! So processed and fake tasting.

Necco Wafers


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

YUCK TO NECCO WAFERS!!!!!

Peanut Butter M&M's :eat2:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 5, 2009)

yuck...love the peanut or almond...

banana bread?


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 5, 2009)

Yum to Banana Bread

Baked Beans


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2009)

debz-aka said:


> Yum to Banana Bread
> 
> Baked Beans


 Boston Style Baked Beans YUM!

Pinro Beans Cooked with Ham and Served W/Cornbread?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

Pinto Beans Cooked with Ham and Served W/Cornbread YUM

Hominy


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2009)

Hominy (especially in soup) YUM 


Kiwi Fruit


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 6, 2009)

YUM!

Grilled Salmon


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 6, 2009)

Grilled Salmon - Absofuckenlutely YUM!

lemon cake


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

lemon cake,... YUM

boston cream cake!


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

boston cream cake! YUM

Key Lime Pie


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 6, 2009)

mel said:


> boston cream cake! YUM
> 
> Key Lime Pie



Yuck, Key Lime Pie.

Rainier cherries.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 6, 2009)

are those the white ones? (Like it matters much?? haha YUM 


french toast


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

i will reply to myself,
french toast..... YUM


doritos


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Yum

Grapes (Seedless , Red or Green)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

grapes,.. all grapes YUM!


MANGOS!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> grapes,.. all grapes YUM!
> 
> 
> MANGOS!



omg yum.

Mango Vodka


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

MANGO vodka!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YUMMMMMMMMMMMMM


blueberry vodka!


----------



## Esther (Jul 7, 2009)

Yuck - I like my vodka plain.

Feta cheese?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

feta in a salad

crab meat


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 7, 2009)

Yum 

Chorizos


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yum
> 
> Chorizos



yuck! very few things i do not like thats one!!

rice and beans!! ( which i make very well)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

reply to myself again!! lol

Rice and beans YUM!!


knish


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> reply to myself again!! lol
> 
> Rice and beans YUM!!
> 
> ...



YUM!

Rice pudding


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

rice pudding ,.. YUM

banana split


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> rice pudding ,.. YUM
> 
> banana split



banana split= YUMMMMMMMMM OOH YESSS!!!

caramel apples?


(PS... Barb was evidently hungry these past few days..)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> banana split= YUMMMMMMMMM OOH YESSS!!!
> 
> caramel apples?
> 
> ...



hahah I know I have issues with food,.. hence the FATness of me 

Caramel apples,.. YUCK

Funnel cakes


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> hahah I know I have issues with food,.. hence the FATness of me
> 
> Caramel apples,.. YUCK
> 
> Funnel cakes



funnel cakes blechhhhhh (if thats a term I am allowed to use in this thread)

southern comfort


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> funnel cakes blechhhhhh (if thats a term I am allowed to use in this thread)
> 
> southern comfort



southern comfort YUmmmmm with iced tea

Hypnotique


----------



## Esther (Jul 7, 2009)

Yuck! Gives me a headache.


Sailor Jerry rum?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yuck! Gives me a headache.
> 
> 
> Sailor Jerry rum?



Yuck,.. not a RUM person

good ol shots of Tequila ?


----------



## toni (Jul 7, 2009)

Yuck

Peanut butter and banana sandwiches :eat2:


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 7, 2009)

Tequila - YUCK!!! To Kill Ya...

green beans


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

toni said:


> Yuck
> 
> Peanut butter and banana sandwiches :eat2:


 YUM!!



steve-aka said:


> Tequila - YUCK!!! To Kill Ya...
> 
> green beans


yum!

I guess there is very little I dont like!!

hmmmm how about cotton candy?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 7, 2009)

cotton candy-yum to the blue kind!

how about raw carrots with peanut butter? :eat2:


----------



## Rowan (Jul 7, 2009)

gonna have to yuck on the raw carrots with pb.

How about homemade roasted garlic and onion bread? (what im craving badly right now)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rowan said:


> gonna have to yuck on the raw carrots with pb.
> 
> How about homemade roasted garlic and onion bread? (what im craving badly right now)



yum!

salt potatos


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

yum to salt potatoes!!

lobster tails!


----------



## mel (Jul 7, 2009)

lobster tails= YUM

potato salad


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

home made,... YUM store not so yum


Antipasto salad ,.. OMG I miss Jersey food!!


----------



## toni (Jul 8, 2009)

Antipasto YUM

Spicy Salmon Roll (sushi)


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 8, 2009)

Spicy Salmon Roll... YUM 

Tuna Melts


----------



## toni (Jul 8, 2009)

Tuna melts-YUM

Eggplant parm


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 8, 2009)

yum.

PENIS! Personally I like my dick with no added flavors or preservatives, well, maybe just a dash of salt and pepper. teehee.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

penis doesn't taste that good  , sorry

rueben sandwiches


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 8, 2009)

reuben sammsy YUM!

black olives and fritos YUCK


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

black olives and fritos- a random concoction, but sounds YUM

candy corn (yuck)


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

black olives and fritos- a random concoction, but sounds YUM

candy corn (yuck)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

candy corn,... uhhh yum i guess

kettle style popcorn


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2009)

omg YUM to kettle corn.


Jalapeno peppers?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

Esther said:


> omg YUM to kettle corn.
> 
> 
> Jalapeno peppers?



Jalapeno peppers yuck,... too hot for me

stuffed cabbage


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

jalapeno peppers are only good with the seeds removed

(oh i'm in such a pizza mood)

garlic bread


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2009)

YUM to meatless stuffed cabbage

YUM to garlic bread


How about sweet-style cornbread?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet style cornbread,.. OMG YUM!!

grilled peaches on the bbq


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

omg grilled peaches  i thought I was the only one

nachos.
(yeah i'm a sucker for the fake cheese, I know)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

Nacho's,... sometimes YUM

sausage peppers onion and potato hoagies


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

omg yes...
we call them grinders up here, btw 

chili cheese dogs (yumm)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

chill cheese dogs YUM

fruit salad


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2009)

Fruit salad is always good in my books, even the canned kind! YUM!


What about potato pancakes? (Latkes)


----------



## Rowan (Jul 8, 2009)

Fruit salad, yuck.

Shrimp macaroni salad, yum.


----------



## steely (Jul 8, 2009)

Potato Pancakes- Yum 

Shrimp Macaroni Salad- Yuck

Lasagna


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 8, 2009)

Lasagna so very YUM! :eat1:

Enchiladas


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2009)

Veggie enchiladas - sooooo yummy


What about hot borscht?


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jul 8, 2009)

Borscht--yum! With lots of sour cream.

Chicken pot pie


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 8, 2009)

Chicken Pot Pie - Yum! Especially my wife's with her homemade crust! Double YUM!!

Peanut Butter and Dill Pickle Sandwiches


----------



## Rowan (Jul 8, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Chicken Pot Pie - Yum! Especially my wife's with her homemade crust! Double YUM!!
> 
> Peanut Butter and Dill Pickle Sandwiches



PB and dill sammiches...totally yum, but best on toast!

Stuffed peppers...yuck


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 8, 2009)

YUM.

Oreos


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 8, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> YUM.
> 
> Oreos



YUM with Milk!!

as for ur earlier post,.. penis,... YUM just for the record LMAO

i say hmmmmmmmmm 

Butter cookies


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

as for butter cookies, I only eat the Girl Scout's Trefoil cookies they are more than YUM


chicken and dumpling soup (yummmmm)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> as for butter cookies, I only eat the Girl Scout's Trefoil cookies they are more than YUM
> 
> 
> chicken and dumpling soup (yummmmm)



yum!! Home made though!


egg rolls


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Yum (with some Duck Sauce and Spicy Chinese Mustard)

Philly CheeseSteaks ( if BarbBBW is reading this answer "wisely" )


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Yum (with some Duck Sauce and Spicy Chinese Mustard)
> 
> Philly CheeseSteaks ( if BarbBBW is reading this answer "wisely" )



OMFG Tony no fair!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> OMFG Tony no fair!!!!



tony I have to say YUM!!!!!!!!!


BROWNIES?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> OMFG Tony no fair!!!!









*Hi BarbBBW- This is Kurt Warner don't fall for that trick question we do have the Best PhillyCheeseSteaks in Az*


*ONE SAMMISH YOU CAN ENJOY NFL DRAMA FREE *


*Brownies - YUM*

*Pernil (Roast Pork)*


----------



## Esther (Jul 9, 2009)

Brownies - YUM!

Blondies?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

YUM

Lemon Squares


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Hi BarbBBW- This is Kurt Warner don't fall for that trick question we do have the Best PhillyCheeseSteaks in Az*
> 
> 
> *ONE SAMMISH YOU CAN ENJOY NFL DRAMA FREE *
> ...



I will try some in AZ and let you know !!

Roast pork YUM

baked apples


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

YUM

Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

sweet potato pie YUM


salami


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> salami




Yum! (I like eating the slices straight!)


Sardines?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> Yum! (I like eating the slices straight!)
> 
> 
> Sardines?



yuck babe YUCK


watermelon


----------



## moore2me (Jul 9, 2009)

Watermelon (YUM) Arkansas is Home of the Hope Water Melon Festival

Cantaloupe?


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 9, 2009)

Cantaloupe - Yum

Hummus


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 9, 2009)

hummus- yum

california rolls


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2009)

California rolls--Yuck not a seafood fan

Sauerkraut


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> California rolls--Yuck not a seafood fan
> 
> Sauerkraut


Sauerkraut YUM,.. as a German girl I have to love it!! hehe

Horseradish Vodka


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Sauerkraut YUM,.. as a German girl I have to love it!! hehe
> 
> Horseradish Vodka



*YUM!!! *Dyin' to try it! <3 all things hurt-me-hot. 

5 alarm Chili


----------



## Esther (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuck, I prefer medium spice!

Perogies?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

YUM

Blintzes (Cheese, Apple, Cherry or Bluberry)


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM
> 
> Blintzes (Cheese, Apple, Cherry or Bluberry)



apple yum

salt n vinger chips?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2009)

gak on salt & vinegar chips which is odd considering i love vinegar and salt. 

Chorizo sausage


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2009)

Chorizo sausages--YUM!!!

Fried Chicken Livers?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Chorizo sausages--YUM!!!
> 
> Fried Chicken Livers?



YUCK no liver no how!! 

celery and peanutbutter


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

YUM 

Sesame Noodles


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM
> 
> Sesame Noodles



YUM

deep fried mushrooms


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 9, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> YUM
> 
> deep fried mushrooms



Deep Fried 'Shrooms - Yum!

Chicken Hearts? (My mom used to make these for her lunch when I was a kid)


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Chicken hearts--YUMYUMYUM!!! Dammit, I want some now. 

Avacado, bacon, and cheese omelette


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

Geektastic1 said:


> Chicken hearts--YUMYUMYUM!!! Dammit, I want some now.
> 
> Avacado, bacon, and cheese omelette



never had it, but sounds YUM

tortillas


----------



## Hathor (Jul 9, 2009)

Tortillas are....okay. Neither yum nor yuck for me. 


Morel Mushrooms


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 9, 2009)

Yuck.

Jambalaya


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

yum


pickles!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 9, 2009)

Yum (Half Sour and Sour)

Olives


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

YUM to ALL Olives!!

stuffed grape leaves


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 9, 2009)

Idk what that is, but, I just google imaged it and it looks yum. 

Latin Men


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 9, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Idk what that is, but, I just google imaged it and it looks yum.
> 
> Latin Men


Latin Men YES PLEASE!! OH i Mean YUM LOve all men!!

sharing an ice cream soda!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 10, 2009)

With you Barb, definitely YUM!

Being cuddled to sleep


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> With you Barb, definitely YUM!
> 
> Being cuddled to sleep



YUCK! lol F ME AND THEN GO AWAY
lmao


rye bread


----------



## Esther (Jul 10, 2009)

Sooo yum!


Raisin bread?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

raisin bread so YUM

garlic bread!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yum yum and YUM! I'm Italian- I love anything with garlic! LOL!

Rice pudding


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Yum yum and YUM! I'm Italian- I love anything with garlic! LOL!
> 
> Rice pudding



yum!!!


stuffed tomatoes with crab meat!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yum!!!
> 
> 
> stuffed tomatoes with crab meat!



YUM!

Stouffer's Mac and cheese


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

i have to say YUCK

choc chip cookies


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> i have to say YUCK
> 
> choc chip cookies



yum.
Strawberry Icecream


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

MsAppleCinnamon said:


> yum.
> Strawberry Icecream



if I can eat it off the plump round butt of yours,.. then YUM

caramels


----------



## Esther (Jul 10, 2009)

Yuck! They hurt my teeth so badly!

Smoked salmon?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

Esther said:


> Yuck! They hurt my teeth so badly!
> 
> Smoked salmon?



never tried it??
ummmm i will say YUM lol


asparagus


----------



## Rowan (Jul 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> never tried it??
> ummmm i will say YUM lol
> 
> 
> asparagus



totally yum..i love asparagus..even out of the can!

tomato sauces...yuck


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

Rowan said:


> totally yum..i love asparagus..even out of the can!
> 
> tomato sauces...yuck



home made tomato sauce YUM!!

My mother in law is P Rican and she makes the best sauce I ever had!!

rice crispy treats


----------



## goodthings (Jul 10, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> never tried it??
> ummmm i will say YUM lol
> 
> 
> asparagus



As a Canadian where we have beautiful fish, I have to say that smoked salmon is a definite YUCK but Canadian beef is a definite YUM


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

goodthings said:


> As a Canadian where we have beautiful fish, I have to say that smoked salmon is a definite YUCK but Canadian beef is a definite YUM



so Canadian beef? UM,... YUM

corned beef


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 11, 2009)

Yuck!

KFC


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Yuck!
> 
> KFC



yum!! love it!!

potato salad


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

** edit ** you beat me to it Barb! 

Potato salad is actually the only way I *don't* like potatoes. So Yuck. 

Pita Chips with Hummus!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> ** edit ** you beat me to it Barb!
> 
> Potato salad is actually the only way I *don't* like potatoes. So Yuck.
> 
> Pita Chips with Hummus!



yum!!


bean burritos


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> bean burritos



Yum! Just had some tonight for dinner

peanut butter cookies


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

any kinda cookies is YUMMY with me!!!!! hehee


beer


----------



## Fairia (Jul 11, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> any kinda cookies is YUMMY with me!!!!! hehee
> 
> 
> beer



Yuck! I no drink liquor 

Salami sandwich on soft bread pressed down?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

Fairia said:


> Yuck! I no drink liquor
> 
> Salami sandwich on soft bread pressed down?



yum thats my fav way to have it!!

bean sprouts


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

Bean Sprouts = Ginormous Yuck


Potato Chips in a sandwich


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 11, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Potato Chips in a sandwich



YUM - but ONLY for tuna sandwiches

baklava


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

I love potato chips on hamburgers...and Cheetohs on Peanut Butter sandwiches. =3 Yum! ...Ack! Beat!

Baklava = YUMMMMMMY

French Toast


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)

:eat2:

um mac and cheese


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

From scratch YUM!!!!!!

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 11, 2009)

yum

sweet potato pie


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

Yuck! </3 Sweet Potatoes


Chicken Fried Steak


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> Yuck! </3 Sweet Potatoes
> 
> 
> Chicken Fried Steak



with country gravy YUM!!

PEROGIES


----------



## William (Jul 11, 2009)

You must come to Connecticut to taste the Original Famous Ray's Pizza!!!


William 




tonynyc said:


> YUM for Pizzaria style Pizza :eat2: :eat1:
> 
> YUCK for Pizza Chain places (Like Dominoes, Pizza Hut, Papa John's) will only eat there if it's a last resort.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

William said:


> You must come to Connecticut to taste the Original Famous Ray's Pizza!!!
> 
> 
> William



UGH you skipped Perogies!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

William said:


> You must come to Connecticut to taste the Original Famous Ray's Pizza!!!
> 
> 
> William




*
Hmmm Ray's Pizza is the best. I remember going to one Pizza joint when I was in grad school (not too far from Fairfield/Bridgeport) and they did a topping of Beef Salami and Crushed Garlic :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

*


=========
*Perogies YUM!!!!!!!!*

*Toasted Bagels (with your fav topping) *


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

oops

Toasted Bagels = YUMMMMY

Roast Beef


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

roast beef YUM

eggplant


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 11, 2009)

YUM 

Grilled Tuna Steak


----------



## William (Jul 11, 2009)

Local Rice King Chinese Take-out Yum


Yuck Any Chinese food with lumps of grease in it after cooling in the refrigerator.

William


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM
> 
> Grilled Tuna Steak



never had it,.. maybe YUM lol

provolone cheese


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 11, 2009)

Melted Provolone = heaven!!!

String Cheese


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 11, 2009)

love string cheese!! its fun and yummy!!


Jello shots!


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 12, 2009)

Yum!!!

Body Shots!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Yum!!!
> 
> Body Shots!



on you YUM!!

JELLO


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2009)

Jello----YUM!

corn cake pancakes ( pancakes made from cornbread mix)


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Jello----YUM!
> 
> corn cake pancakes ( pancakes made from cornbread mix)



yuck too much for me


crepes


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 12, 2009)

eh mixed emotion on crepes but i'm leaning towards a yum.

Belgian Waffles :eat2:


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 12, 2009)

Yum!

Hummus


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hummus Yuck

Chili Yumm!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

some chili,.. YUM


grilled pineapple


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

Grilled Pineapple Yumm!!! 

Breakfast Burritos??


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 12, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Grilled Pineapple Yumm!!!
> 
> Breakfast Burritos??



YUM

raw cauliflower


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2009)

YUM (but have to Knorrs Veggie Dip with that - would never eat them raw) 

Pecan Squares


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM (but have to Knorrs Veggie Dip with that - would never eat them raw)
> 
> Pecan Squares



yum! Yony seems u love pecans huh? I live right by pecan fields thousand of acres of then and a little store where they all them and all pecan products!! i will send you some if you want for you and Debra?!

raspberry jelly rings


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> yum! Yony seems u love pecans huh? I live right by pecan fields thousand of acres of then and a little store where they all them and all pecan products!! i will send you some if you want for you and Debra?!
> 
> raspberry jelly rings




*You are a sweetie- i sent you a PM *

*YUM*








*Especially these "Joyva Jelly Rings" *


* Fried SoftShell Crab Sandwiches*


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fried SoftShell Crab Sandwiches Yuck !!! Not a seafood fan

_PF Changs_ Honey Chicken


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *You are a sweetie- i sent you a PM *
> 
> *YUM*
> 
> ...


I would eat the whole f ing box!! lol



pdesil071189 said:


> Fried SoftShell Crab Sandwiches Yuck !!! Not a seafood fan
> 
> _PF Changs_ Honey Chicken


YUM!!

KFC Cole slaw


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not a Coleslaw fan and if I was i work at Chickfila Thats Sleeping with the enemy so Yuck!!

Chickfila Chicken Salad Sandwich Yumm!!! lol


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Not a Coleslaw fan and if I was i work at Chickfila Thats Sleeping with the enemy so Yuck!!
> 
> Chickfila Chicken Salad Sandwich Yumm!!! lol



never had it but sounds very YUMMY

meatloaf


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Meatload Yumm!!

Country Fried Steak


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

with country white sauce YUM!!


CHICKEN SALAD


----------



## NoraBadora (Jul 13, 2009)

Nommmms. 


Fried Eggs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

yum!

HASH BROWNS


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

hashbrowns yumm

Fried Okra


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

YUCK just not my thing!!


grilled cheese sandwhich


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

yumm 

sausage Biscuts


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i want some now!!


fritos


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

only with queso cheese dip Yumm

Soft Pretzels


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

yum with salt and mustard!! or cheese!!


shrimp salad


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yuck Not a seafood fan 

Cheeseburgers


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Yuck Not a seafood fan
> 
> Cheeseburgers



yum although not a big cheese fan
lots of lettuce and tomato and onions and ketchup then i am good!!


oil and vinegar potato chips


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

yum !!!!

Potato Salad??


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

home made yum!!!
store YUCK


popcorn chicken


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

YESSS Now im in the mood for it thanks lol 

Chili Dogs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

YUM not a big chilli fan but a chilli dog is always yum!!


pork chops


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yumm!!!

Ramen Noodles


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

yum although not a big soup fan!!
its like an appetizer not a real mean LOL

lemonade


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Eh Yuck and Yum lol its not worthy of a yumm but not bad enough for a yuck lol

Sweet Tea


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

not a fan YUCK

cotto salami


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Never Had it bout sounds good 

smoked sasuage


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

yum


veg medley!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

not a veggie person Yuck!!!

chicken strips?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

not a veggie person Yuck!!!

chicken strips?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

yum!!

and to go to bed, I end with

stuffed peppers


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

yumm!!!

Boiled Peanuts


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

never had them hmmm YUCK?

corned beef hash


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2009)

Corned Beef Hash --Yuck

Potato Pancakes?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> Corned Beef Hash --Yuck
> 
> Potato Pancakes?



YUM

onion rings


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 13, 2009)

Yum 

Eclairs


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yum 

Baked Potato's


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 13, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Baked Potato's



Mmmm, Yum indeed!

Jasmine Rice


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

yumm 

Fried apples


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

never had them, but i can only imagine YUM

peach cobbler


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

yumm

Blackberry Cobbler


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

never had that either but sounds YUM!!

garlic stuffed green olvies


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 13, 2009)

yuck

tanning in the nude


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

YUM!!

although my neighbors really hate me for it LOL

doing the dishes naked!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

naked dishes?? yuck 

umm LOBSTA!!!!!

just got back from massachusetts

ate so much seafood!!!!!!!!! loving life


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> naked dishes?? yuck
> 
> umm LOBSTA!!!!!
> 
> ...



welcome back my love!! i missed you!!

YUM for LOBSTA!!!

KING CRAB LEGS


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh Barb!

king crab legs are awesome, and you put that up there so I could just rush and throw my 2 cents in  lol 

salt water taffy  (I watched a guy pull it)

ps... its great to be back when you're around. Hanging around on threads where you aren't leads to the villagers throwing stones at me. lmao


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> Oh Barb!
> 
> king crab legs are awesome, and you put that up there so I could just rush and throw my 2 cents in  lol
> 
> ...



hahaha I know babygirl , I am used to it!! thank God for my fat , it just bounces off of me!! where are those leg shots?!?!?!

MMMMM a guy pulling it YUM 
Oh I mean salt water taffy
YUM

cotton candy


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

sick in the head.....


yes cotton candy... only actual cotton candy. I'm not into things flavored like it...

those "big as your head" gumballs -- yuck


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> sick in the head.....
> 
> 
> yes cotton candy... only actual cotton candy. I'm not into things flavored like it...
> ...



yuck no gumballs


crab puffs


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

crab puffs? Never tried it

lobstaaa hahaha 

no really, eggplant on pizza yumm


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> crab puffs? Never tried it
> 
> lobstaaa hahaha
> 
> no really, eggplant on pizza yumm



never tried that either!!

meatball subs


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 14, 2009)

meatball grinders oh hell yes


steak fajitas


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> meatball grinders oh hell yes
> 
> 
> steak fajitas



hmmm not yuck or yum but if i have to pick i will say YUM


chicken chimichangas


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yumm 

Pot Roast!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 14, 2009)

YUM (wonderful comfort food)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jul 14, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> YUM (wonderful comfort food)
> 
> Deviled Eggs



Yum! 

Garlic stuffed olives?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yuck

Fig Newtons??


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

yum!

figs


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yumm 

Devils Food


----------



## Fairia (Jul 14, 2009)

A-Yum!

Edy's S'mores ice cream?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

Fairia said:


> A-Yum!
> 
> Edy's S'mores ice cream?



YUM and yes please!!

brownies with fudge icing


----------



## katorade (Jul 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> YUM and yes please!!
> 
> brownies with fudge icing



Yuck. Too chocolatey. I prefer mine chewy with walnuts.

Greek yogurt.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

katorade said:


> Yuck. Too chocolatey. I prefer mine chewy with walnuts.
> 
> Greek yogurt.



never had it,.. but sounds YUM!

frozen yogurt


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yumm

Chicken Noodle soup


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

home made YUM!!

bbq chips


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

oh yea lol the generics ones here from Publix are great 

Fritos and Queso Cheese


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

YUM for the fritos no cheese dip for me LOL

corn on the cob


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yumm 

strawberries


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

YUMmmmmmm

butterscotch pudding


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yumm 

Fudge Brownies


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

yum!

peanut brittle


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yuck 

Popcorn


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

yum!!
extra butter

ham steak


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yum yum yum 

Tuna Salad


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 14, 2009)

solid white albacore only!!
lots of mayo with lettuce!!

chicken fajitas


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 14, 2009)

yumm 

Pizza


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

NJ or NY pizza only!! lol

subs


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

Yum 

Wraps


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 15, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Wraps



I eat a wrap pretty much every day for lunch so I'm obligated to say:

Yum

cottage cheese


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yummmmm yummmmm i love it 

Salsa


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> I eat a wrap pretty much every day for lunch so I'm obligated to say:
> 
> Yum
> 
> cottage cheese



yum with fruit!

sweet and sour shrimp


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

yum to salsa! made made!!
onion dip


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

French onion dip yumm

fried bolognia


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

never had it I am going to say YUCK

brussels sprouts


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yuck

smoked grouper ??


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

never had it YUCK

beets


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yuck

okra


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

yuck!!

cabbage


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yuck

grapes


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

yum

raspberries


----------



## moore2me (Jul 15, 2009)

I imagine smoked grouper is pretty good. I like most smoked fish and other seafood - smoked salmon, smoked rainbow trout, smoked oysters, etc.

(Specially good with cream cheese and toast.)

How about fried oysters?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yumm raspberries

Fried oyster yuck lol 

how bout everything bagels


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

only with SALT!!! I DONT LIKE THE KIND WITHOUT SALT ON THEM MAKES ME MAD lol


CARROTS


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

only cooked 

Pineapple


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

yum!!

hot dogs


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 15, 2009)

yumm 

Burrito's


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 15, 2009)

chicken,... yes YUM

steak TarTar


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

YUM ( but would not eat it now )

Fried Frogs legs


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 16, 2009)

neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr YUCZK

apple crumb pie


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 16, 2009)

hint (Fried Frog Legs -taste just like chicken) 


Apple Crumb Cake (Yum)

Rum Cake


----------



## Tracii (Jul 16, 2009)

Anything Cajun= yum.

Sardines and herring =uber yuk.

I'm with you on the apple crumb cake Tony oh so yummo.


----------

